# I could not wait here's some pics...



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

HELLO LOOKERS! I fixed it!

I did not use the big rock and plum forgot about the driftwood, but here's day one pics...well here's a few links anyway!

I put the water a little higher, I'm going to let it evaporate out so the plants dont get shocked too much. I used black gravel cuz i did not want the dirt to stand out as much. I put lots of moss by the rock wall, I want the moss to grow all over it! I planted the subulata in the pot cuz i don't want it to take over the tank. I may put some more small rocks in there, I like how they look. IDK I may end up filling it all the way up and putting a filter and fish in it, or adding the driftwood so it's half way out of the water and get some frogs...we'll see.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your pxs don't work. You have to be a friend to view them.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks WTF?! 

I tried everything to get them on here! And nothing worked, It just kept saying my files were not valaid!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I can see them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fixed! I will be interested to watch as you add your bugs to your tank in the spring!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very cool. I guess I missed something from your other thread as I just realized this will be an emmersed set-up. Will you be posting all your updates here? If so, I'm subscribed.

-Dave


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I had intended it to be emersed, but I need movment so, I think I'm going tp slowly fill it as the plants grow, and put water bugs in it in the spring time. You can move this post to the poper place if nedded...I don't think it belongs in here anymore...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> I had intended it to be emersed, but I need movment so, I think I'm going tp slowly fill it as the plants grow, and put water bugs in it in the spring time. You can move this post to the poper place if nedded...I don't think it belongs in here anymore...


Just start a new one as you progress. The pictures you have up now make a good reference for people looking into emmersed culture.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool, should I put a small filter in there? It just has a light now.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You'd better get other opinions on that. I'm in a "no filter" phase right now. 

I don't think they are needed in NPT's or tanks with soil substrate since there are no water column ferts to move around. IMO, filters are only needed as water movers to get ferts evenly distributed. Plants do the real filtering.

-Dave


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah it needs a filter, looking pretty merky right now! The one I had would not work! So I have to get a new one. 

Also I moved a few plants aroundcould fit the drift wood in there, then I read the new post about planting in pot and that it needs a hole in the bottom...there is no hole in the subulata pot!! So I'm going to have to re-pot it! Also the bigger leaves C. wendtii, that I left on are melting...but so far no alge!


----------

